# Internet On The Go



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been using Internet On The Go mobile hotspot for a few years and recently purchased an additional $20 worth of space. However, now I cannot connect to the Internet with my tablet. I phoned their 1855-925-2666 number and have spoken to several people (very hard to understand them) and none of them could help me. They kept me on the phone for quite a long time having me make all kinds of adjustments, etc. When I asked them for the address of their U.S. headquarters or the name of the president of company, no one would give me an answer. So now I have a mobile hotspot that does not work and I am 'out' the $20 I just purchased. Is there any way I can solve this problem? Does anyone know about this Internet On The Go? (I bought unit online from Walmart, but Walmart said they can't help.)
Is there another similar service that I could use? One that has 'cheap' usage fees such as IOTG has ($20 for 1G of space)? I am a senior with low income.
Would appreciate any help.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Is the tablet the only device that doesn't connect? Or is it the only device you have to try to connect to it?

Does the tablet get an IP address from it?

If you log into your account, do you see the 1GB of bandwidth?


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

I tried to go to my page on IOTG, but it is not working. I phoned them and they said it was "under maintenance" and they didn't know when it would be "up." I tried the IOTF unit on one laptop and one tablet. It shows the IOTG address but when I try to connect, it says "no internet / secure." When it was working, I could see the green light blinking on the IOTG unit. Does not blink now. IOTF reps (not very helpful) had me stick a paper clip in a little hole on bottom of unit, but that didn't help. If I take the tablet and try to connect through my home modem wifi it does connect to Internet.
I asked them if I could speak to a supervisor and they said someone would call me back - no call yet after several hours. Don't know where they are located as they would not say address or name of president of IOTG.
(They confirmed I had recently purchased $19 for 1G of space, but it's no good to me if I can't use it.)


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I assume the device has an SSID. Do you see it, and can you connect? Do you get an IP address?

If you can't log into their website to check your account, then maybe your payment didn't go through, and you're out of bandwidth. When you called, did you ask if your account shows a bandwidth balance?

It's possible the device failed. They're not too expensive, but before spending money on a new device, you should at least make sure your account is in good standing.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

As I mentioned, when I go to the WiFi settings on my laptop, it does show the IOTG wireless name, but when I click on it it says "No Internet/Secured." I also see my home computer wireless name and when I click on that I do get connected via that wireless. When I called their 800 number they said they do see my $19 payment for the 1GB. I can't get them to do anything else it seems. Just an awful customer support. They have my $20, but I can't use my hotspot. 
That is why I was thinking about another company that I could use and afford. (I am senior living on small income.) I notice a lot of wireless hotspots but don't know if they would work for me or would not cost too much to use. I don't want to keep adding money every month, etc., I would just like to add money when my balance is low. I don't want to be forced to keep buying more and more or if I didn't they would close account.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sorry but I don't understand your reply.

Your other thread says you don't want to fix the problem with this provider, so I won't respond to this thread.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

What I am trying to do is have another provider ready in case I can't get any help form IOTG next week. They were supposed to call me back on Saturday which they never did. And so I don't know what is going on. I just don't think that IOTG is acting at all properly. So far they have done nothing to help me. This has me very confused and upset. They treat customers very poorly and I still can't get into my page because their site is not functioning.


----------

